# Tires Rims



## TFSJD1050 (Apr 4, 2015)

My JD 1050 front tire rim has damage from hitting a rock right where the tire seals to the rim . I do have 4 wheel drive and it goes flat when worked hard , can I put a inner tube in it or should I try to find a replacement rim ????


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I have a 45 HP 4 wheel drive (Front wheel assist) and I have tubes in both front tires. Maybe a good tire shop can knock the dent out of your wheel and put a tube in for you.


----------



## TFSJD1050 (Apr 4, 2015)

Thank you pogobill would be cheaper then a rim !


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Just make sure you get a quote first. My tire repair which was basically installing a tube cost more than a new rim! But a lot less than buying a new tire.


----------

